# The Claim: Eating Ginger Helps Reduce Muscle Pain And Soreness



## spnadmin (Jan 19, 2011)

Ginger’s ability to calm an upset stomach is well known. But more recently, scientists have wondered whether its soothing effects might extend to sore muscles.

Ginger, a member of the same plant family as turmeric, contains anti-inflammatory compounds and volatile oils — gingerols — that show analgesic and sedative effects in animal studies. So last year a team of researchers looked at whether ginger might do the same in humans.

In the study, published in The Journal of Pain in September, the scientists recruited 74 adults and had them do exercises meant to induce muscle pain and inflammation. Over 11 days, the subjects ate either two grams of ginger a day or a placebo. Ultimately, the ginger groups experienced roughly 25 percent reductions in exercise-induced muscle pain 24 hours after a workout.

In a similar double-blind study, scientists compared what happened when subjects consumed either two grams of ginger or a placebo one day and then two days after exercise. The ginger appeared to have no effect shortly after ingestion. But it was associated with less soreness the following day, leading the researchers to conclude that ginger may help “attenuate the day-to-day progression of muscle pain.”

Other studies have shown that consuming ginger before exercise has no impact on muscle pain, oxygen consumption and other physiological variables during or immediately after a workout, suggesting that if ginger does have any benefits, they may be limited to reductions in soreness in the days after a workout.

THE BOTTOM LINE

Ginger may help ease pain and soreness, but only a day or more after a workout. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/18/health/18really.html?_r=1


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 19, 2011)

GOOD..i eat LOTS and LOTS of Ginger..now a days price very expensive..but I am addicted..so what the heck...onions also very expensive..tomatoes too..tumeric as well..everything is very expensive...except FREE ADVICE !! The Internet's FULL of FOC advice on anything and everything..LOLcheerleadercheerleader


----------



## hpannu (Jan 19, 2011)

Every year in winter time i cut Ginger in thin slices and throw them in vinegar with very little salt. Winter in North America is longer than in Punjab so we can easily eat Ginger for good 6 months. This is not to say do not eat Ginger in summer time. In summer time there is no extra intake of Ginger. All winter long we enjoy it.  I even have my 5 year old daughter take a slice of ginger everyday at dinner time. 
icecreammunda:interestedmunda::grinningsingh:


----------



## hpannu (Jan 19, 2011)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> GOOD..i eat LOTS and LOTS of Ginger..now a days price very expensive..but I am addicted..so what the heck...onions also very expensive..tomatoes too..tumeric as well..everything is very expensive...except FREE ADVICE !! The Internet's FULL of FOC advice on anything and everything..LOLcheerleadercheerleader



ਗਿਆਨੀ ਜੀ - ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਜੀ ਕਾ ਖਾਲਸਾ ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਜੀ ਕੀ ਫਤਿਹ
Ginger, Onions are not expensive in America. You can eat your heartfull. You are welcome to move to America for PARCHAR and we can throw a Ginger eating party anytime .........LOL !


----------



## Admin (Jan 19, 2011)

i prefer ginger tea!:sippingcoffeemunda:


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 19, 2011)

hpannu said:


> Every year in winter time i cut Ginger in thin slices and throw them in vinegar with very little salt. Winter in North America is longer than in Punjab so we can easily eat Ginger for good 6 months. This is not to say do not eat Ginger in summer time. In summer time there is no extra intake of Ginger. All winter long we enjoy it.  I even have my 5 year old daughter take a slice of ginger everyday at dinner time.
> icecreammunda:interestedmunda::grinningsingh:



Yeh!That's how I eat them too.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Jan 19, 2011)

Couple of notes.

1.  My perfect tea recipe,



Ingredients


I cup filtered water
1/2" sliver of ginger about 2mm thick
1 Clove
1/4" small stick of Cinnamon
1 green cardamom cracked
1 tea bag
1 Tea spoon of sugar

Steps
Add all ingredients to water without the tea bag
Boil in a covered saucepan
Add milk (I add may be 1 tablespoon or two)
Bring to boil
Pour into a cup through a ponee (sieve/filter) previously warmed up (say washed with hot water and still hot to touch)

As HSpannu ji said this is more appropriate for winter (clove and cinnamon being garam spices)
You can not have too much of it as you can get bleeding (excessive cloves, cinnamon) at least I do if I overdo it
2.  Eating saag without ginger tarkah and ginger pickle is like eating ice cream which has no sugar in it.

Now I am going to make me a nice cup of tea.:grinningsingh:

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## hpannu (Jan 19, 2011)

Ambarsaria said:


> 2.  Eating saag without ginger tarkah and ginger pickle is like eating ice cream which has no sugar in it.
> 
> Now I am going to make me a nice cup of tea.:grinningsingh:
> 
> Sat Sri Akal.



Origionally i used to eat Ginger with Saag only. I mean extra slices of Ginger. Tarka is always there, without tarka it's no fun. Now I eat ginger with daal, sabzi, saag, even with Parauntha in the morning. just couple of slices. protects me from cold. Have no complaints about cold weather. I go out in the snow to sled, make snow man and all winter activities with my 2 daughters while my wife (singhni) stays inside to make us Hot Chocolate when we return after having fun. :singhsippingcoffee:
I don't drink tea - but thanks for posting the recipe. I will pass it on to my wife.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Jan 19, 2011)

hpannu said:


> Origionally i used to eat Ginger with Saag only. I mean extra slices of Ginger. Tarka is always there, without tarka it's no fun. Now I eat ginger with daal, sabzi, saag, even with Parauntha in the morning. just couple of slices. protects me from cold. Have no complaints about cold weather. I go out in the snow to sled, make snow man and all winter activities with my 2 daughters while my wife (singhni) stays inside to make us Hot Chocolate when we return after having fun. :singhsippingcoffee:
> I don't drink tea - but thanks for posting the recipe. I will pass it on to my wife.


hpannu ji great to see you are having fun.

Please don't try to hijack the thread by mentioning parathas , I cannot concentrate as I go into paratha samadhipeacesign

Mooli (Indian white raddish) da paratha made with ginger, dhanian (chopped coriander leaves)  and spices I have to close my eyes to eat and enjoy.

In general I think west is going to find through investigation lot of goodness in Punjabi recipes.  The only catch is some of these recipes require you to be working outside, sweating and breathing outside non-conditioned air (used to be pure at one time) to mitigate some calories intake damage.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 19, 2011)

I think I will visit hpannu ji - He likes snow, cold, parathas, raw ginger and saag. I don't drink tea either. Thanks for the new found confidence.

p/s I think in the Food and Nutrition section it is almost impossible to hijack the thread because it is almost impossible not to discuss food when the subject comes up. Just my observation. Threads like this give the forum more of a social network kind of sensation. Which doesn't hurt.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Jan 19, 2011)

spnadmin ji I was only kidding about hijacking of thread.

I grew up on Parathas  and buffalo milk every morning till my late teen years.  Never drank tea till I was 18.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## hpannu (Jan 19, 2011)

Ambarsaria said:


> Mooli (Indian white raddish) da paratha made with ginger, dhanian (chopped coriander leaves)  and spices I have to close my eyes to eat and enjoy.
> 
> In general I think west is going to find through investigation lot of goodness in Punjabi recipes.  The only catch is some of these recipes require you to be working outside, sweating and breathing outside non-conditioned air (used to be pure at one time) to mitigate some calories intake damage.
> 
> Sat Sri Akal.



ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਜੀ ਕਾ ਖਾਲਸਾ
ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਜੀ ਕੀ ਫਤਿਹ ॥
Mooli da Parauntha is my favorite. you are right about burning calories after eating hot stuff like that. when i go to Gurduara Sahib and i rarely have jacket on me even in this kind of weather. Sangat members joke with me Baba ji ਨੂੰ ਠੰਡ ਨਹੀ ਲਗਦੀ ਬਾਬੇ ਕੜਾਹ ਪ੍ਰਸ਼ਾਦ ਛਕਦੇ ਨੇ and most of these jokers are  ਖਾਣ ਪੀਣ ਵਾਲੇ , ਜਿਨਾਂ ਨੇ ਆਪਣੀ ਸਿਹਤ ਨਹੀ ਸਾਂਭ ਕੇ ਰਖੀ ਹੋਈ । I laugh at them and they are always like he is never cold. Now you guys all know the truth it's the recipes that you are posting for me - LOL ! mundahug


----------



## hpannu (Jan 19, 2011)

spnadmin said:


> I think I will visit hpannu ji - He likes snow, cold, parathas, raw ginger and saag. I don't drink tea either. Thanks for the new found confidence.
> 
> p/s I think in the Food and Nutrition section it is almost impossible to hijack the thread because it is almost impossible not to discuss food when the subject comes up. Just my observation. Threads like this give the forum more of a social network kind of sensation. Which doesn't hurt.



ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਜੀ ਕਾ ਖਾਲਸਾ
ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਜੀ ਕੀ ਫਤਿਹ ॥

Aman Singh Ji :angryadminsingh:- you are always welcome for a visit. Yes i agree with you threads like this give the forum more social network sensation.


----------

